# i7 8700 on stock cooler, Can it turbo?



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 2, 2018)

So initially i wanted to use my salvaged Hyper 212 Evo on my i7 8700, but one of my nephews lost the mounting screws and other little stuff that come with the box, making the cooler useless since i cannot mount it. I tried buying them on but they seem to cost as much as new cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i was thinking how good is the stock cooler? i know its not very good but i just want to make sure that if its enough for the CPU to reach its turbo clock. My case have a rather good positive air flow if it helps,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2018)

Depends what you plan on doing to make it turbo. Some browsing/gaming and it should be fine. If you are crunching or encoding videos for long periods at a time then it may not turbo as hard. If you have a PC case with good airflow it shouldnt be a problem at all.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 2, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends what you plan on doing to make it turbo. Some browsing/gaming and it should be fine. If you are crunching or encoding videos for long periods at a time then it may not turbo as hard. If you have a PC case with good airflow it shouldnt be a problem at all.


I am an application developer and my work is fairly CPU intensive. Need to runch lots of numbers and compile lots of files and run lots of code and render stuff. In general its pretty CPU intensive. Yes my case got a good positive airflow.


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2018)

dude, 1st of all,  Fill this! pretty useful for other that might try to help you in the future, also if possible add location!

Stock cooler is meant for the regular usage of the processor, might reach all its features with stock cooler, but temps will be high most time, also heat inside the case will raise, since the blower stile cooler works pushing against cooler fins to reduce heat, i truly adivise to use better TIM (Thermal interface material AKA thermal paste) when mounting, arctic mx4, the stock pre applied is crap, 

also if possible email CM support, they might at least confirm is there is a mounting hardware kit available or not, 

http://us.coolermaster.com/service/contactUs-na.html

Regards.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2018)

DeadlyTitan said:


> I am an application developer and my work is fairly CPU intensive. Need to runch lots of numbers and compile lots of files and run lots of code and render stuff. In general its pretty CPU intensive. Yes my case got a good positive airflow.


Then you really want to get a better cooler than the stock one. Fortunately, the non-K CPUs are only rated for a 65W TDP, but if you are using the onboard video, power use can spike ot levels where Turbo might not be available on the stock cooler compared to if you had an aftermarket one. That's kind of the idea behind being able to buy better cooling.. at least, until OC took over.


----------



## notb (Jan 2, 2018)

DeadlyTitan said:


> I am an application developer and my work is fairly CPU intensive. Need to runch lots of numbers and compile lots of files and run lots of code and render stuff. In general its pretty CPU intensive. Yes my case got a good positive airflow.



The cooler is OK. Intel is selling it with the CPU, so nothing will melt.
That said, this fan will get loud under load. Test it yourself and, if you can't accept the noise, replace afterwards.

BTW: Since is this a 6C/12T CPU... just don't expect miracles. Compiling is single-threaded. Some compilers will optimize this process for large apps (processing few files at the same time), but don't expect miracles. Testing those apps is another thing, but we don't know what you're writing. 

In the test below Ryzen 7 1700 performed like a 7700K.




https://techreport.com/review/31366...zen-7-1700x-and-ryzen-7-1700-cpus-reviewed/11



peche said:


> i truly adivise to use better TIM (Thermal interface material AKA thermal paste) when mounting, arctic mx4, the stock pre applied is crap,


Actually it's not that bad. Surely not MX-4 level, but better than many things you might find in stores (even those from well-known brands).


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2018)

notb said:


> Actually it's not that bad. Surely not MX-4 level, but better than many things you might find in stores (even those from well-known brands).


compared to several brands even maio is better, you are totally in the point,  but the thing with intel paste is that comes pre-applied, i guess a little bubble will be better instead pre-applied ton of paste, 

Regards,


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 2, 2018)

notb said:


> The cooler is OK. Intel is selling it with the CPU, so nothing will melt.
> That said, this fan will get loud under load. Test it yourself and, if you can't accept the noise, replace afterwards.
> 
> BTW: Since is this a 6C/12T CPU... just don't expect miracles. Compiling is single-threaded. Some compilers will optimize this process for large apps (processing few files at the same time), but don't expect miracles. Testing those apps is another thing, but we don't know what you're writing.
> ...




Well am not expecting any miracles, i just dont want my CPU to thermal throttle when i am using CPU intensive tasks. owing a slower CPU is one thing and then there is owing a good CPU and then u cant get 100% out of it cause its thermal throttling is an another thing. 



cadaveca said:


> Then you really want to get a better cooler than the stock one. Fortunately, the non-K CPUs are only rated for a 65W TDP, but if you are using the onboard video, power use can spike ot levels where Turbo might not be available on the stock cooler compared to if you had an aftermarket one. That's kind of the idea behind being able to buy better cooling.. at least, until OC took over.




I got a GTX 1080 Ti so i wont be using on board GPU. Okay maybe i will on the other screen but that is just for reading code and not much else.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 2, 2018)

The stock cooler is fine for non K processors ... and it it's guaranteed by Intel  to be fine no matter what you are doing.  I really don't see it worth the T & E to buy and install new TIM w/o replacing the cooler.  With the Hyper 212 screws gone, you might just want to determine what screws they are and replace them at our hardware store.... I have dome with many times with radiators.  However, if I was going to shell out $30 for  a new Evo, Id spend $37 for a Scythe Mugen Max which ties or beats the Noctua NH-D15 and Cryorig R1 Ultimate.  As for TIMs ... I use the following:

CPUs - Shin Etsu G751 is the easy choice.  Most TIMs are sourced from large industrial concerns who can't be bothered catering to the 'teeny" (to them) PC market.  The TIMs we know are rebranded and marked up bringing a nice financial return to their vendors.  Of the rebranded, non liquid metal types, Grizzly's Kryonaut gets the best test numbers but it's expensive and hard to find.   AS5 has long been a poplar choice but it takes 3-4 weeks to cure (@ 8 hours per day PC usage) and tho not conductive, it is capacitive so you want to avoid getting it on any contacts or damage can occur.  Both these issues are detailed on AS5's web site.  Shin Etsu's G751 matches AS5's thermal performance, cures during ya 1st run and is not capacitive.  It's also $3 bucks and change as it is sold direct from industrial compound manufacturer.

GPUs - For GPUs, there is the additional consideration of how much time the TIM remains pliable and workable.  You are not just applying to GPU but also to VRMs and memory chips and, more often that not, to both sides of card and both sides on thermal pads when used.  Most other TIMs lose their workability before ya done and I find Gelid Extreme remains workable long enough to get the job done while losing only 0.1C to G751.

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/mDPfrH/masscool-thermal-paste-g751

Also, be aware that application methods vary by cooler type ... Good reading here:

https://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38
https://archive.benchmarkreviews.co...k=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12


----------



## notb (Jan 2, 2018)

peche said:


> compared to several brands even maio is better, you are totally in the point,  but the thing with intel paste is that comes pre-applied, i guess a little bubble will be better instead pre-applied ton of paste,


Hmm... the good thing about pre-applied paste is that it... is pre-applied. I.e. it was done by a machine and it "knew" what it was doing. It was also done in optimal conditions and so on. People - even the experienced ones - make mistakes. Also the air in your room is most likely nowhere near as clean as in Intel factory.

Actually I'm using a stock cooler right now - with stock paste. I ordered a fresh tube of Arctic Ceramique with the CPU, but wanted to finally try what Intel provides. Actually, it's great. I'm seeing the same temperatures that reviewers measured with high-end TIMs (and similar airflow). I just didn't feel the need to replace the TIM yet.
When I buy a new cooler later this year, I will test the stock cooler with Ceramique for a few days, but I really doubt there will be a significant difference.

Of course, this TIM would not be enough for an overclocked CPU consuming 150W. In such case a high-quality TIM would shine.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 2, 2018)

if your nephew lost the fittings use meccano  and zip ties


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2018)

notb said:


> Hmm... the good thing about pre-applied paste is that it... is pre-applied. I.e. it was done by a machine and it "knew" what it was doing. It was also done in optimal conditions and so on. People - even the experienced ones - make mistakes. Also the air in your room is most likely nowhere near as clean as in Intel factory.
> 
> Actually I'm using a stock cooler right now - with stock paste. I ordered a fresh tube of Arctic Ceramique with the CPU, but wanted to finally try what Intel provides. Actually, it's great. I'm seeing the same temperatures that reviewers measured with high-end TIMs (and similar airflow). I just didn't feel the need to replace the TIM yet.
> When I buy a new cooler later this year, I will test the stock cooler with Ceramique for a few days, but I really doubt there will be a significant difference.
> ...


totally agreed, intel wont provide something just to screw your CPU, the thing is that i feel that is to much paste pre-applied, but anyway stock cooler is decent enough, 



notb said:


> Of course, this TIM would not be enough for an overclocked CPU consuming 150W. In such case a high-quality TIM would shine.


the most important part,


----------



## notb (Jan 2, 2018)

peche said:


> totally agreed, intel wont provide something just to screw your CPU, the thing is that i feel that is to much paste pre-applied, but anyway stock cooler is decent enough,


There's a lot of it for the same reason there's a lot of TIM under the IHS. Mechanical safety. 
Have you ever used their stock cooler? It's not screwed, but rather pushed down by plastic springs. It's not very tight and not very straight (as in: not very parallel to the IHS). The large amount of paste is needed. If you'd put so much paste under a heavy cooler, it would just be pushed outside - all over the PCB.
It's a totally different approach to what you do when using expensive coolers and high-end paste, i.e. when you apply a thin layer to improve contant between the 2 metals.

On the other hand, I'd be afraid to use something like MX-4 with the stock cooler. I don't think it would work. 
This is why I like Ceramique so much.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 2, 2018)

I just built an i7-8700 computer using the stock cooler.  In my experience, the only way to get it to stay at full turbo clocks with all the cores loaded was to adjust the fan profile on the motherboard to make it much more aggressive. This was on an AsRock Extreme4 board, and by default I think the CPU fan was set to Silent mode, I had to change it to Performance.  Otherwise the fan just wouldn't ramp up fast enough to keep the CPU from downclocking from the full turbo speed.

The fan ended up being too loud for him, so we shot over to Microcenter and got the cheapest tower style cooler they had, which happened to be the CoolerMaster T2.  It was like $10, temps were acceptable, better than the stock cooler, and the fan was much quieter.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 2, 2018)

Capslockstuck, is all about the picture's and making stuff work!!!


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2018)

notb said:


> There's a lot of it for the same reason there's a lot of TIM under the IHS. Mechanical safety.
> Have you ever used their stock cooler? It's not screwed, but rather pushed down by plastic springs. It's not very tight and not very straight (as in: not very parallel to the IHS). The large amount of paste is needed. If you'd put so much paste under a heavy cooler, it would just be pushed outside - all over the PCB.
> It's a totally different approach to what you do when using expensive coolers and high-end paste, i.e. when you apply a thin layer to improve contant between the 2 metals.


no no i meant screwing yourself with bad products, was pure sarcasm,
any way, i do have installed, used and replaced several stock coolers, im still working in IT dept. taking care of several things such computer administration and maintenance, 



notb said:


> On the other hand, I'd be afraid to use something like MX-4 with the stock cooler. I don't think it would work.
> This is why I like Ceramique so much.



well is interesting cuz im currently running a i7 860 as everyday 4core, using stock cooler with Arctic mx4 and temps are decent enough, doing some tests with some:
Arctic MX4
Arctic Silver 5
Cooler Master icefusion
and a bubble of unnamed paste from a older xeon box ( fount the pillow there...)

Results were pretty close on AS5 and Icefusion, despite being totally different products and composition, and was pretty amazing to see that MX4 was like 5 degrees lower on load temps,  at idle 3 finalist were at the same spot almost,  did like 4 months with MX4 to see if there was something wrong, also for AS5,
you know, those things that you do when having some computers to play!


----------



## notb (Jan 2, 2018)

peche said:


> no no i meant screwing yourself with bad products, was pure sarcasm,
> any way, i do have installed, used and replaced several stock coolers, im still working in IT dept. taking care of several things such computer administration and maintenance,


Do business-segment PCs use Intel's stock coolers? I haven't seen that happen, ever.
For example Dell usually uses customized AVC coolers, which are actually pretty phenomenal. Intel's cooler is just nowhere near their characteristics (but I'd imagine it's also quite a bit cheaper).

That said, most "gaming" coolers are also behind the industrial stuff. It just shows we're not paying for quality but for LEDs, looks, "gaming pedigree" and all that sh*t.



> well is interesting cuz im currently running a i7 860 as everyday 4core, using stock cooler with Arctic mx4 and temps are decent enough, doing some tests with some:


I can't check that, but if it works - great. As far as I'm concerned, temps with the larger portion of TIM are still very good and it doesn't hurt the mechanics for sure.
BTW: wasn't i7-860 cooler the slightly better variant? With copper bottom plate?  Some time ago I was thinking about trying it on a 1151, but couldn't find any in good shape. Now I'll just go for the safest one: CRYORIG C7.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 2, 2018)

The mounting mechanisms provide 60-70 pounds of clamping force when tightened down properly.  I don't see any jury-rigged altermates approaching that level.  Fortunartely, today we have heatsinks delivering $90 cooler level performance for $35 - $45 ... tho hatdly needed on any non k series CPU.


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2018)

notb said:


> Do business-segment PCs use Intel's stock coolers? I haven't seen that happen, ever.
> For example Dell usually uses customized AVC coolers, which are actually pretty phenomenal. Intel's cooler is just nowhere near their characteristics (but I'd imagine it's also quite a bit cheaper).
> 
> That said, most "gaming" coolers are also behind the industrial stuff. It just shows we're not paying for quality but for LEDs, looks, "gaming pedigree" and all that sh*t.


Well, i have done several contracted jobs on other companies and sure i can confirm, you will see 2 kind of PC's or buids, 

*Clones : *computers with aftermarket parts,  but consumer parts, this is the #1 option in my country, 
*Pre-assembled computers:*  Dell, lenovo or so, computers that come fully assembled and formatted, with license and all the legal thing, they are plenty here, but clones are cheap and almost everywhere.

if my opinion is valid, clones are easier to take care of, less parts, easy to reach and fix, 
Also thermal solution from intel is reliable enough, easy to clean and work with, mounting is pretty easy, compared to some older dells coolers you had to step on them to close the screws.



notb said:


> BTW: wasn't i7-860 cooler the slightly better variant? With copper bottom plate?  Some time ago I was thinking about trying it on a 1151, but couldn't find any in good shape. Now I'll just go for the safest one: CRYORIG C7.


yes sir, cooper botton or at least mine is, pretty efficient, indeed, 



notb said:


> I can't check that, but if it works - great. As far as I'm concerned, temps with the larger portion of TIM are still very good and it doesn't hurt the mechanics for sure.


i prefer to use the right amount!


----------



## notb (Jan 2, 2018)

peche said:


> if my opinion is valid, clones are easier to take care of, less parts, easy to reach and fix,


Well.. I guess it's down to cost allocation. Electronics costs more or less the same all over the world. IT salaries are local.
In Poland custom-made PCs don't make sense in enterprise environment anymore (at least for the last 20 years) - IT costs to support them would be too high. So if you go for something like a Dell door-to-door or on-site, a single IT guy can take care of 50-100 office workers, because his hardware tasks will be limited to providing a temporary replacement PC and calling the external service.
But we still use custom-made desktops at home etc (or at least we did before laptops dominated the market). In rich countries this is way more shifted towards factory-built stuff.

Looking at GDP per capita development, Costa Rica should be joining the "just get a Dell" group at the moment.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes it can on stock cooler, the primary reason we get aftermarket coolers is overclocking or quieter operation


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2018)

notb said:


> Looking at GDP per capita development, Costa Rica should be joining the "just get a Dell" group at the moment.


thats something pretty distant indeed, but big companies and international ones are into Dell, HP or lenovo mostly, but just big companies, little ones are always trying to milk the most of their wallets, so clones or custom ones still better than the solutions big dealers offers, 



notb said:


> Well.. I guess it's down to cost allocation. Electronics costs more or less the same all over the world. IT salaries are local.
> In Poland custom-made PCs don't make sense in enterprise environment anymore (at least for the last 20 years) - IT costs to support them would be too high. So if you go for something like a Dell door-to-door or on-site, a single IT guy can take care of 50-100 office workers, because his hardware tasks will be limited to providing a temporary replacement PC and calling the external service.


well, i could confirm that there are several places here were you might pay twice the price, thats the main reason why people opt for cheap clones to handle the job, companies arent offering full catalog, they mostly offer low end and mid end, or low and high end on some expensive hardware.


----------

